# Artemis 1



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish I could have been there in person. Maybe next time. But I did watch it live on TV. I have to admit, it got the adrenaline pumping!

#IAmTeamArtemis


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The space program the last few years has been inspiring. I'm excited to see where this new generation leads us.

Thx for sharing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember getting up in the mornings before school back in the 60’s to watch the Gemini launches on the old black and white TV. 
Still get a kick out of watching them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a couple tid-bits: 

2 million pounds of our material (made right here in southern utah!) helped provide 75% of the thrust needed to get the 5.75 million pound Artemis rocket into orbit.

*SLS*
Height: 322 feet
Mass at liftoff: 5.75 million pounds
Thrust at liftoff: 8.8 million pounds
Payload to the Moon: 59,000 pounds

launch stuff (not official, just based off the commentary from the launch, and other NASA info):
0 --> 80mph: 7 seconds
1 minute after liftoff: ~1400 mph
1 minute 20 seconds after liftoff: ~2800 mph
2 minute 20 seconds after liftoff: ~3400 mph
3 minutes after liftoff: ~4000 mph
Entered orbit ~8 minutes after launch and ~17,500 mph.
87 minutes after launch, ICPS engine burn increased speed from 17,500 to 22,500 mph.

the return trip atmosphere re-entry speed will be ~25,000 mph!

Mission duration: 25 days
Total estimated travel distance: 1.3 million miles


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I haven't been following this as much as I wished, but I think I heard that this new rocket is more powerful than the Saturn 5 from the Apollo period? 

Pretty cool!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- it's the most powerful rocket ever.

SpaceX will contest that claim. Either way, they are both monsters!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

SLS vs. Saturn V









SLS Configs:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PBH, I love this stuff. Thanks for sharing. Truly amazing.


----------

